
This year's DEFCON full schedule in json - 68c12c16
https://info.defcon.org/json/schedule-full.json
======
alistproducer2
For some reason, I'm scared that I'll be owned if I feed this to a parser.

~~~
68c12c16
it's just a raw human-readable ascii file...much less scaring than a usual QR
code...

(a while ago I was wondering if I put up a sign with a QR code by the side of
a pedestrian road, then how many passersby would simply scan it without
thinking?)

------
maxscam
Let me just plug this into my defibrolyzer

